# 1/48 Accurate Miniatures IL-2 Stormovik



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Latest project.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice looking Il-2!
How did you like the kit?
I have one too in my stash.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

It was a nice kit but there was a minor gap at the front and rear of the wing root.Easily corrected with some sheet styrene and my trusty Bondo automotive spot putty.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a really job on her.....Cheers mark


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Philo426,

Looks like you did a real nice job. Congratulations.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool!Hey!You have my first name!Two ls and all!


----------

